# Jim's Birthday



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

I ma looking at getting some volunteers who will hold Jim (MBT) down so we can give him a proper birthday flogging. Due to his age and time constraints we will stop at 100.. Any volunteers?

Happy Birthday Jim..When do we get to fall out of your boat?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the birthday wishes Mark (I'll do my own flogging thank you). Still doing some prep on the boat, hoping to get the shake down done this weekend, and we'll see after that.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

happy bday, jim!


----------

